# Murray Ultra 8/24 Dim Light?



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I have a murray ultra 8/24 that I picked up a wile back. Model #2484020

The problem i have is a dim light. The engine has a stator and a single wire coming out of shroud to hook a light to. I went out and picked up a 12v tractor/utility light with two wires coming from the new light...Red & Black, I assume they are a power wire and Negative wire. 

I hooked one wire for the light to the wire coming from the engine and the other Neg wire to the engine block, started the engine and the light works but it's very dim. No matter what rpm the engine is running at its always just dim, it does not flicker....What am I doing wrong?

Thanks in advance for your help, I know some of you know this electrical stuff like the back of your hand. I know very little about electrical as my post proves...LOL


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

no knowledge of electricity.....but is the light you picked up possibly to much for the output of the stator?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

What's the watt rating on the bulb in your light. Find the part number of the bulb and look it up if the rating is not written right on the bulb somewhere. If that machine has a single wire, its PROBABLY an 18 watt stator. The light you use should be no more than 18 watts. If it's for a tractor, it's probably a higher wattage bulb because tractors generally have much more power available from the alternator than snowblowers do.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

skutflut said:


> What's the watt rating on the bulb in your light. Find the part number of the bulb and look it up if the rating is not written right on the bulb somewhere. If that machine has a single wire, its PROBABLY an 18 watt stator. The light you use should be no more than 8 watts. If it's for a tractor, it's probably a higher wattage bulb because tractors generally have much more power available from the alternator than snowblowers do.



Thank you for the information, Yep....The light says 12 volts but bulb is 55watts. That's my problem....Way over 8 watts.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Sorry for my typo, you should get an 18 watt bulb, 8 watts is for Christmas trees


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you have he round tractor or utility light you need to have a 4414 bulb in there. They are a 12.8 volt 18 watt Par36

GE 24487 | #4414 | 18W 12.8V PAR36 G53 Bulb


http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/s...0+Pickup+RWD&vi=5000669&keyword=utility+light


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Or you can go LED, there are a few threads on the subject.
Sid


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If you have he round tractor or utility light you need to have a 4414 bulb in there. They are a 12.8 volt 18 watt Par36
> 
> GE 24487 | #4414 | 18W 12.8V PAR36 G53 Bulb
> 
> ...


What Kiss4aFrog said. If it's helpful, I posted some info about how I added a light to one of my machines, including the required change to an 18W 4414 bulb, here: 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/86081-basic-light.html#post925665


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Bam......Lighting wattage problem fixed....Quick, cheep and easy.....The tractor light I installed on the 8/24 Murray was a 12 volt 55 watt light, to high of a wattage bulb for my machine right.

My quick fix, picked up a license plate wire & plug $2.99 and a 12 volt 17.5 watt bulb $1.99 at auto zone, shaved the license plate plug on my grinding wheel to fit snug into the tractor light fixture, wired the two wires into the engines Stator wire and ground the other wire....Started up the machine and Bam.....Very bright light now and no flickering.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice job! Good thinking with the license plate light. It looks good.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's all it takes, just have to be smarter than the machine !!


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

It was a small victory, you know I was not planning on keeping this little two stage but it performs very nice. It's just so small but that 8hp engine on it is strong. I replaced a pulley wheel on it. Did the normal tune up stuff and it starts easy and runs nice....plus it takes up less room then a lawnmower in my shed. We have had so little snow this year...Very disapointing to a guy into his snowblower....I sold a few off and I think I am just going to store the remaining 4 until next winter....I am still keeping my fingers crossed we get at least one or two big snow dumps before the end of this winter....I am not holding my breath...Winter of 2015/16 has been a disappointment snow wise!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

GAR said:


> I am still keeping my fingers crossed we get at least one or two big snow dumps before the end of this winter....I am not holding my breath...Winter of 2015/16 has been a disappointment snow wise!


Yeah. In New England, winter 2014/2015 started out slow (no real snow at all until the end of January), then turned into a monster, breaking snowfall records despite the late start. 

But winter 2015/2016 has just been minimal snow so far. A few smaller storms, but nothing really significant here. So I can relate, as someone who wouldn't mind getting to use his equipment a bit more. I don't need to be out there every day, mind you  But a bigger storm, to give the blower a workout, would be OK.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes nice solution! I like it!

I am not complaining that I only used my machine on two days this winter.

Realistically, it is not over until we get close to Opening Day for MLB.


----------

